# Gibson buys Garrison



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

So what do you folks think about this?

http://tinyurl.com/2492px

Mucho speculation going on on some of the other boards as to what it might mean, both for Garrison and Gibson.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

What it means is that there's one rich young man living on the Rock.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Ill be interested to see if they run the company or just use their technology. They're good guitars, I tried one at songbird the other day, really nice tone, full bass, and stay in tune well.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, I did not see that coming! I really thought Garrison were too small to be on Gibson's radar. Oh well, this really doesn't make a difference to me since every Garrison I have played has been lousy: dull, choked, and boxy sounding.

TG


----------



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

I never played a Garrison, but quite frankly, I don't see any up side to this transaction for us players. Good for the St. Johns economy though since they say it will create 40 full time jobs. Wonder if Danny will share some of that with his friend Steve.:2guns:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...does this mean my beautiful garrison acoustic will one day be a collector's item?

-dh


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...does this mean my beautiful garrison acoustic will one day be a collector's item?
> 
> -dh


I guess that could happen, people pay lots of money for the old sears guitars nowadays. I am excited to see what is made there. Maybe they will have a sweet tour


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Hmmm now is this good thing or a bad thing..? I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

Peeled a Garrison GGC-50 off the wall a few weeks ago at Connors. If I was in the market for another acoustic guitar, I would have no problem considering that one.

-Twiggs


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

by by Garrison hello Gibson...


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Ho Hum*

Garrisons have been pretty disappointing guitars. I couldn't see myself with one. But I thought it was neat that they were a Canadian success story.
However, I suspect that Gibson, like most big corporations, will move the technology and the jobs to Nashville within a few years. They did it when they bought Flatiron and they'll do it to Garrison.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

At least they didn't buy Godin. That would be a real shock and disappointment. The next guitar I buy a guitar I will seriously be considering a Godin (got a craving for p90s!)

TG


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Garrisons have been pretty disappointing guitars. I couldn't see myself with one. But I thought it was neat that they were a Canadian success story.
> However, I suspect that Gibson, like most big corporations, will move the technology and the jobs to Nashville within a few years. They did it when they bought Flatiron and they'll do it to Garrison.


Do you think they're keep the tech or just bury it? 

I'm still a bit bitter from trying to support 27 computers that were running Vision when Gibson bought it and then ceased all support of it.


----------



## radapaw (Jan 10, 2007)

The reports I've read have been saying that the factory in Newfoundland will be expanded by about 40 workers, and that it will be producing a new line midrange line of Gibson guitars, which I think will be using the Garrison tech (dunno if that would be just the top or the full frame version...). 

I doubt Chris is rich yet.... I was also reading Garrison guitars still owes a pretty penny to Newfoundland for the swell factory they built them. Lets hope Gibson doesn't drop the ball on this one.... 

I think Gibson went after Garrison as early as they did for the production potential of the frame, glue a bunch of CNC'ed parts onto it, sand/spray/sand, done (obviously a little oversimplified... but). Now... slap a gibson logo on the 'stock and you've got some real potential for a good turn around


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Which is, of course, what Gibson's most concerned about these days.

All hail the almighty dollar.

In the wake of all this, has anybody else noticed that nobody's got their Garrison on craigslist anymore? I was looking for one, but for the prices these people are asking, I'll just buy a Larrivee.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> At least they didn't buy Godin. That would be a real shock and disappointment. The next guitar I buy a guitar I will seriously be considering a Godin (got a craving for p90s!)
> 
> TG


Come on. Get that LG-P90. It's calling your name.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

That's sad. I've never forgiven Gibson for buying the *Dobro* name, and not using it on their resonator guitars, while forbidding anyone else from using it.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

now they are using the Dobro name on their cheesy Chinese imports


----------



## stoptail (Sep 22, 2009)

I know this is an old post but I have an update , I have seen and played Gibson acoustics yes Gibson brand acoustics that say Made In Canada on their inner label , they have just arrived at Long and Mcquade and are in their latest flyer/booklet , they don't appear to have the plastic bracing of a Garrison but I am not positive on this detail, they sound pretty good and are priced from $899.00 to I think it was $1199.00 . So now I guess we know what Gibson had in mind when they bought Garrison guitars , it still seems funny though seeing the made in Canada on the label of a Gibson guitar .


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

stoptail said:


> I know this is an old post but I have an update , I have seen and played Gibson acoustics yes Gibson brand acoustics that say Made In Canada on their inner label , they have just arrived at Long and Mcquade and are in their latest flyer/booklet , they don't appear to have the plastic bracing of a Garrison but I am not positive on this detail, they sound pretty good and are priced from $899.00 to I think it was $1199.00 . So now I guess we know what Gibson had in mind when they bought Garrison guitars , it still seems funny though seeing the made in Canada on the label of a Gibson guitar .



Which model was $899? I wonder if the models will even be the same or the quality. I wonder if the the previous owner of Garrison continues to build them with the same quality. I remember the flagship dreadnought (the D50 I think) was around $1,600 and was a very nice guitar. I seriously considered it before buying the Martin HD28


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

stoptail said:


> I know this is an old post but I have an update , I have seen and played Gibson acoustics yes Gibson brand acoustics that say Made In Canada on their inner label , they have just arrived at Long and Mcquade and are in their latest flyer/booklet , they don't appear to have the plastic bracing of a Garrison but I am not positive on this detail, they sound pretty good and are priced from $899.00 to I think it was $1199.00 . So now I guess we know what Gibson had in mind when they bought Garrison guitars , it still seems funny though seeing the made in Canada on the label of a Gibson guitar .


Actually, IIRC, they don't use the Griffiths Bracing System, and, actually, I seem to recall hearing that they've closed the Garrison Guitar Factory and aren't having them build the Songmakers anymore, if the Songmakers were ever built there in the first place.

Damn shame.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

It was a G50. I just bought one new - it was an '05, but had never been sold. It is a beautiful guitar, both looks and sound - and it cost about $700 less than the original list price! They are still out there, and for your money, you aren't going to get a better guitar for a better price if you can still find "new" ones. (The G40 is a beautiful guitar too.)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Skndstry said:


> It was a G50. I just bought one new - it was an '05, but had never been sold. It is a beautiful guitar, both looks and sound - and it cost about $700 less than the original list price! They are still out there, and for your money, you aren't going to get a better guitar for a better price if you can still find "new" ones. (The G40 is a beautiful guitar too.)


Yes you are right it was the G50. I am in the market for a new dred. I wonder how hard it will be to find one. There is a music store just down the street from my office that sold Garrison. This is where I tried out the G50. I wonder if they have any.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Got mine at LA Music on Lakeshore in Mississauga. They had one G50 and a couple of G40's left. Great deals on both. (They also has a G50 for $600, but it had had some kind of repair.) They might still have them - they weren't advertised on the website. 

Good luck. I LOVE mine.


----------



## terry9317 (Sep 14, 2009)

*hmm*

wonder what gibson will learn from this and what the next generation guitar will be.... anybody hear about that scientific experiment going on that allows you to play anything you can imagine ?


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I was lucky enough to get my dream Garrison -- G41 with Fishman electronics--on Kijiji this week, and on one of LA Music's spam ads on Kijiji, they've got another one without the preamp and a top repair for $150 more. Snap up the deals you can; I don't think there will be many around after all the stock leftover dries up.


----------

